# Knight Rider Heroes: David Hasselhoff und K.I.T.T. kehren zurück



## Gast1669461003 (12. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Knight Rider Heroes: David Hasselhoff und K.I.T.T. kehren zurück* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Knight Rider Heroes: David Hasselhoff und K.I.T.T. kehren zurück


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Dezember 2015)

Nachricht des Tages!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Oh-oh, ich rieche da einen Quotenflop.


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2015)

Heist der Mann nicht inzwischen David Hoff? Habe gemaint ich haette letztens irgendwo gelesen, dass er seinen Namen geaendert hat. Ich glaube die Ueberschrigt war: "David Hoff doesn't want the Hassle anymore."


----------



## CryPosthuman (12. Dezember 2015)

Hm, ich fand die neue Serie mit dem Shelby K.I.T.T. echt gut! Schade, dass da nix raus geworden ist.


----------



## Odin333 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt, in welcher hässlichen Schleuder der Moderne KITT sein Dasein fristet.


----------



## bundesgerd (12. Dezember 2015)

Edelst-Trash vom Allerfeinsten mit Mr. "the Hoff" 
Das kann nur gutgehen


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Heist der Mann nicht inzwischen David Hoff?



Eher wohl David Suff.


----------



## Tek1978 (12. Dezember 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, in welcher hässlichen Schleuder der Moderne KITT sein Dasein fristet.



Ich hoffe auch das Sie beim Original bleiben, das passt einfach bei K.i.t.t und so kennt man ihn 

glaub aber auch das sie Leider irgend was neues nehmen werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Eher wohl David Suff.


Der Rettungstrinker von Malibu...


----------



## steve127 (12. Dezember 2015)

und ich hab einen schreck bekommen, schon wieder april der 1. 
na, die meinen das wohl ernst


----------



## Homerous (12. Dezember 2015)

K.I.T.T. ich brauch dich hier! Um mich vor deinem Kumpel zu verschonen! Und komm bitte nicht als modernes Auto!


----------



## BiJay (12. Dezember 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Heist der Mann nicht inzwischen David Hoff? Habe gemaint ich haette letztens irgendwo gelesen, dass er seinen Namen geaendert hat. Ich glaube die Ueberschrigt war: "David Hoff doesn't want the Hassle anymore."


War nur ein Werbegag: David Hasselhoff ändert Namen in David Hoff - leider nur ein Werbegag - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und zum Thema: Fand die Originalserie schon grottig, glaube also kaum, dass ein Reboot sich da wirklich lohnt.


----------



## shaboo (12. Dezember 2015)

Die Filme laufen bei Tele 5 nicht umsonst in der SchleFaZ-Reihe und das Reboot war nicht umsonst so kurzlebig - totale Schnapsidee!

Da gebe ich mir ja lieber noch Magnum oder Miami Vice im Nachtfernsehen ...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2015)

Eh Magnum und Miami Vice sind gegen David Hasentot Legenden. Die Serien der 80er Jahre. Glaube ich fange nach Weihnachten wieder mal mit Magnum an.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Dezember 2015)

Die zahlreichen Reboots, Spin-Offs und Fortsetzungen von Knight Rider haben bis jetzt leider nicht so überzeugt. Ob es diesmal anders wird? Abwarten...


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eh Magnum und Miami Vice sind gegen David Hasentot Legenden. Die Serien der 80er Jahre. Glaube ich fange nach Weihnachten wieder mal mit Magnum an.



Jep, diese 2 Serien sind Oberkult. Zumal man dort auch noch eine gewisse Schauspielerische Leistung sieht. Dieser Hasselhoff gehört doch bestimmt zum dauer Gewinner der Goldenen Himbeere.


----------



## matrixfehler (13. Dezember 2015)

WTF?!


----------



## Maiernator (13. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt macht mir mal den Hoff nicht madig, hab die Serie als Kind geliebt!


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Die einzigsten sehenswerten Details an der Serie waren Yasmin Bleeth, Pamela Anderson und Co.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Dezember 2015)

Kotzt mich langsam genauso an wie die ganzen Remasterspiele. Wie wäre es mal mit neuen Ideen? Stattdessen beschmutzt man die kultigen alten Serien lieber nachträglich mit 99%er Wahrscheinlichkeit. A-Team, Full House, Schrecklich nette Familie, Prinz von Bel Air, jetzt Knight Rider. Was kommt als nächtes?


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mir mal den Hoff nicht madig, hab die Serie als Kind geliebt!


Ach ja, die Kindheit und die verklärten Erinnerungen ... 

Ich konnte "the Hoff" noch nie leiden oder verstehen, was andere an dem finden. Das einzig gute an der Serie war die Titelmusik.


----------



## Homerous (13. Dezember 2015)

Der einzig hörenswerte Spruch war: _Ich habe keine Eier._
Könnte aber auch in einem Spinoff vorgekomemn sein, da leg ich mich nicht fest.


----------



## Batze (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die einzigsten sehenswerten Details an der Serie waren Yasmin Bleeth, ..........


Yeah, die war auch immer meine Favoritin.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Dezember 2015)

> Mit Knight Rider 2000 erschien 1991 der erste und 2008 ein weiterer Kinofilm, der das gleichnamige Serien-Reboot einleitete


Man merkt da hat einer keine Ahnung, das waren beides zum Glück nur Fernsehfilme.


----------



## Kartamus (14. Dezember 2015)

April, April!


----------



## RenoRaines (14. Dezember 2015)

Gestern lief noch irgendwo beim durchzappen eine Folge von Knight Rider...mal 15min geschaut und mich gefragt was ich  damals als Knirps daran gut fand...o_O

Natürlich weiß ich es: Das coole Auto. Das war damals schon Kult für einen 10?jährigen (keine Ahnung in welchem Alter ich die Serie damals gesehen habe, irgendwas zwischen 8 und 12).

Heute reißt so was doch keinen mehr vom Hocker in Zeiten von Autos die sich spektakulär in riesige Roboter verwandeln...oder war es umgekehrt :p


----------



## Chemenu (14. Dezember 2015)

RenoRaines schrieb:


> Gestern lief noch irgendwo beim durchzappen eine Folge von Knight Rider...mal 15min geschaut und mich gefragt was ich  damals als Knirps daran gut fand...o_O



Also ich schau mir die Serie immer noch gern an.


----------



## organic2000 (15. Dezember 2015)

Einfach nur peinlich. David braucht mal wieder Kohle... Ist schon traurig zu sehen, wie manche Altstars versuchen, mit alten Ideen an alte Erfolge anzuknüpfen und damit gnadenlos baden zu gehen.


----------



## Evolverx (17. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schade das beim reboot nach nur einer Staffel Schluss war hatte mir gefallen. Im übrigen bestand die Reboot Serie aus dem Pilot und 17 Episoden nicht aus 13 aber nachdem die serie ab Folge 13 doch sehr stark eingedampft wurde war eine 2te Staffel leider nicht mehr zu erwarten. 
Wie auch von Caprica, einer anderen sehr guten serie die nach nur einer staffel den einschaltquoten zum opfer fiel hätte ich auch vom 2008er Knight Rider gerne mehr gesehen.
Bin mal gespannt was nun das hier wird.


----------



## jom1978 (18. Dezember 2015)

Das ist einfach Kult! Ich finde David Hasselhoff verkörpert die 80er wie kein 2. und wenn das Projekt dann noch mit Ironie verpackt und stark überzeichnet serviert wird, dann kann das richtg gut werden. Siehe auch sein Kung Fury Musikvideo zum "Film". xD


----------



## Wiltrantaloran (19. Dezember 2015)

Als Kind habe ich die Serie ebenfalls geliebt. Und heute finde ich sie immer noch kultig.
Der tiefe Fall von David Hasselhoff ist in meinen Augen echt bedauerlich.

Wäre cool, wenn was Gutes aus diesem Projekt werden würde (muss ja keine ganze Serie sein). Aber ich fürchte mal, das geht den Bach runter.


----------

